# Claires TT



## TTClaire

Hello All,

I'd like to introduce my TT, I've not had it too long and havent stopped cleaning and tweaking since I've brought it.

I've been on the VAG scene for a few years as my partner is into his VW's, so i decided to join him, but wanted something that would look amazing. It took me ages to find and I think I found a good one! 










Check out my progress thread to see what I have done so far!

Claire


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome next tweak should be joining trhe TTOC and coming along to Rockingham for our national day www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## aidb

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome


----------



## oO TTLee Oo

Hello and welcome
What car has your partner got then? (Can't get better than a TT  :lol: )


----------



## PL.maTT

TTClaire said:


> It took me ages to find and I think I found a good one


I concur


----------



## kmpowell

TTClaire said:


> my partner


ooooo, what's _her_ name? :wink:


----------



## Mike753TT

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## TTClaire

kmpowell said:


> TTClaire said:
> 
> 
> 
> my partner
> 
> 
> 
> ooooo, what's _her_ name? :wink:
Click to expand...

Well thats not very appropriate for a welcome, but whatever.

My _boyfriend _, Shaun has a T4 van which he uses for his mobile car valeting business. We did this van from scratch earlier this year.


----------



## T3RBO

TTClaire said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTClaire said:
> 
> 
> 
> my partner
> 
> 
> 
> ooooo, what's _her_ name? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well thats not very appropriate for a welcome, but whatever.
> 
> My _boyfriend _, Shaun has a T4 van which he uses for his mobile car valeting business. We did this van from scratch earlier this year.
Click to expand...

Pretty sure it was meant as a joke... lots of people say 'partner' when referring to same sex relationships :wink:

Anyhow welcome to the forum and love the look on the T4


----------

